# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Ook Helmonds ziekenhuis opent Q-koortspoli - NU.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*Ook Helmonds ziekenhuis opent Q-koortspoli*
*NU.nl*
HELMOND - Ook het Elkerliek ziekenhuis in Helmond begint een speciale Q-koortspoli vanwege het nog steeds stijgende aantal Q-koortspatiÃ«nten in de regio. Dat heeft het ziekenhuis vrijdag bekendgemaakt. Het Elkerliek is het vierde ziekenhuis in *...*
Q-koorts poli in Elkerliek ziekenhuisEindhovens Dagblad
Ook Q-koortspoli in Elkerliek HelmondOmroep Brabant

*alle 5 nieuwsartikelen &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------

